

Ask HN: Schema for Accessing ~9k data points  - philip1209

I am working on a freelance project that captures an audio file, runs some fourier analysis, and spits out three charts (x-y plots). Each chart has about ~3000 data points, which I plan to display with High Charts in the browser.<p>What database techniques do you recommend for storing and accessing this much data? Should I be storing the points in an array or in multiple rows? I'm considering Mongo too. Plan is to use Rails, so I was hoping to use a single database for both data and authentication.<p>I haven't dealt with queries accessing this much data for a single page, and this may very well be a tiny overall amount of data. In addition this is an MVP for demonstration to investors, so making it scalable to huge levels isn't of immediate concern.<p>My initial thought is that using Postgres and having one large table of data points, stored per-row, will be fine, and that that a bunch of doubles is not going to be too memory-intensive relative to images and such.<p>Realistically, I may just pull 100 evenly-spaced data points to make the chart, but the original data must still be stored.
======
rosenjon
You don't mention the scale of the project (1 user? 10000 users?) However,
storing the data as Json encoded blobs would make sense. I don't see the point
of storing each data point in a separate row, unless you want to query each
individually.

It would help to know more about the scale of he project and what you will do
with the data.

